

How I Wish Computer Science Was Taught Part II - uscfan1781
http://andrewcbrown.com/2011/02/08/how-i-wish-computer-science-were-taught-part-ii/

======
TheBigE
I'm studying computer engineering, and I don't feel that I've learned all the
much that will help me in a career. We've had one large software project which
taught us a lot, about version control and testing but other than that we're
on our own. Most of my 'marketable' skills are things I've picked up coding on
my own.

------
JoachimSchipper
Discussion of part I at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2188986>.

